
Vote from Abroad: Absentee Ballots for US Citizens - polm23
https://www.votefromabroad.org/
======
polm23
I used this site because I am an American citizen living outside the country,
but even if that doesn't describe you I encourage you to click through the
forms to see the attention to detail given to details of internationalization.
When you enter your address there's a button that says "I need to use a
different format", when you enter a date in an ambiguous format there's a
modal that pops up to ask "Did you mean Month/Day or Day/Month?" It's honestly
pretty moving, given that US government forms - even electronic ones - are
awful by comparison, and even more professional forms are never this good in
my experience.

------
masonic
There are limitations:

[https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/international-
tra...](https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/international-travel/while-
abroad/voting.html)

